# Footslogging Death guard



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in the process of finishing my 2000 points of Emperors children so I have decided to do a 2000 point Death guard next.
I normal play 1750 but in the end I would like 2000 points of each god and then 2000 points of undivided for apoc.


So here is the question can you play Nurgle as a footslogging army. Its just I am getting very bored with every Chaos list I make being about 4 squads in rhinos then just oblits and prince plus anything I have points left for. I also very bored with painting tanks.
Also it is fluffy for deathguard to just be a inf army.
So can you run a chaos army with out rhinos or will you just get shot to pieces before you get anywhere.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I run 3 Fire Prisms, Yriel, and 15 Fire Dragons. You would definitely get shot to pieces, by myself, and any decent IG players. The thing is, Death Guard are almost certainly, man-for-man, the best MEQ Infantry - and the only ones who should realistically walk. In Apoc, I think it'd be incredible, to have 100+ Death Guard, in trenches, destroying all the enemy infantry, and being invincible to return a-i fire. In Planetstrike they don't need, or want, Rhinos however, as they become virtually the best counter-attacking unit in the game. Especially with Flamers, rather than Melta.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Imo, if you have lots of troops you wont be needing rhinos so much, as you will be able to send out troops to various directions. As for being shot it depends on cover you get on table. I was using footslogging army of EC before i got some rhinos and it did work, but i had the advantage of long range shooting so i didnt have to move that much, nurgle though have the T and FNP to let them get closer...so it all depends on cover as only the big guns should really be a threat, maybe you could even use some small decoy squads infront to give cover to bigger/better equiped ones in the back.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, but IG have a LOT of Battlecannons available...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Yeah, but IG have a LOT of Battlecannons available...


Yep, any S8+ attack will negate the FNP save.
And better yet, AP3- weapons will negate your regular save too!
Best stick to cover against IG, Jimmy.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Foot slogging is how the deathguard should be played anyway. And I've seen it in action, with proper deployment, you can really put the hurt on people.. and they just.. won't.. Die..


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The main reason I Would like to go inf heavy is the fluff. Also in apoc I plan to have 5 2000 point chaos armies. So far my 2000 EC are all in rhinos with raptors, Vinds and Dps with wings. My Khorne force which is at 1000 points so far is all rhinos with zerkers. I am building some terms and land raiders for them. So they will go on the flanks (khorne 1 slaanesh the other ) then in the middle I thought it would cool to have a mass of plaguemarines and tzeentch marines just matching forward supported by my baneblade while the khorne nad slaanesh sweep up the flanks.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

True footslogging Deathguard is hard to pull off. Though very resilient you'll be relying on your non-plaguemarine units to bring the pain. Triple vindicators work well, as do pairs of princes.

If you care to visit the link in my sig you may find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a squad or two of Marines to give them cover.
They'll want to focus the BIG guns on those bastards, don't let them be killed without a chance to hang on!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give it some more thought, if I come up with anything I'll let you know...*reaches for Codex:Chaos...*


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely bring some long-ranged firepower. Defilers, vindicators (not long range but certainly firepower), obliterators, etc. Deploying your death guard in lines or a triangle will prevent them from taking many hits from battle cannons etc. when you face IG or others with those kind of blasts. Nurgle chaos lords on bikes with daemon weapons can be pretty cool too, as long as you don't get them into melee with power fists or dreadnought close combat weapons. I ran one in a death guard list in a squad of bikers (with icon of nurgle) once and it was pretty fun. My poor IG opponent just couldn't bring enough firepower to stop them and got rolled over with only a few models lost out of my force. Battlecannons just aren't as scary when you've got 3+ cover from turbo-boosting and spread your bikes out.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Culler said:


> My poor IG opponent just couldn't bring enough firepower to stop them and got rolled over with only a few models lost out of my force. Battlecannons just aren't as scary when you've got 3+ cover from turbo-boosting and spread your bikes out.


That's the way!
And even a Colossus would have trouble with them, wounding on a 4+ 
No saves, given, but with the right formation it'll only cause 1-2 wounds a turn.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

And in Planetstrike, they can easily get the Counter-Attack rule, and a 5+ permanent cover save, even in the open...Trenches ftw!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> And in Planetstrike, they can easily get the Counter-Attack rule, and a 5+ permanent cover save, even in the open...Trenches ftw!


When will you stop this TORTURE???


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The day before PS's release. Then I'll post an article called something along the lines of "How not to play Planetstrike" listing the dozen or more things I've already spotted that can rape opponents. :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

you mean like an all terminator DA army that DS's with stormshields and thunderhammers that lands right next to you and stomps you?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> you mean like an all terminator DA army that DS's with stormshields and thunderhammers that lands right next to you and stomps you?


I imagine that would be one of them.
Although if you intend to charge after DSing, you'll run the risk of mishaps.
And I'm sure there'd be Stratagems to mess with them, like interceptor guns or something.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Interceptor guns can't stop TH/SS Termies. Being in an AV14 building won't help much either...Even having to take a Morale test to charge a building wouldn't stop them, so that'd be a waste of a stratagem...If I think of a counter, I'l let you know.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

my friend made an incredible foot logging aarmy that goes something like this. It pretty much pwns everyone.
2xDP with wings and WT
1x dreadnought with lascannons
3x7plague marines with PF melta gun and plasma gun
3xObliterators
2xObliterators


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

my list is a pure list, and I field six squads of seven plague marines, two five man termie squads, one with reaper, the other with heavy flamer, a dread w/plasma cannon and a sorceror of nurgle with nurgle's rot.I strongly reccomend redundancy, with a viscious points economy. I avoid upgrades unless they serve a purpose, much like mortarion himself. i have toyed with the weapon loads for the plaguemarines, and i think that dual meltaguns work best, as they allow the squad to stay mobile without losing firepower, and allow assults in the same turn that they fire. The termies are for contesting objectives and general mayhem, the sorcerer is a simple matter of removing numbers from opposing forces. As previous posters have said, cover is vital for a competitive DG list, but also you need to master maneuver to the degree that even saim-hann and ravenwing lists are at, as you will need to get a feel for the ebb and flow of the battle so you can know when to advance, or when to contract in order to trap your opponent in a cross fire.


----------

